# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Сборник внешних отчетов и обработок для 1С Предприятия 8.1

## maxilove

Внешние отчеты и обработки для 1С Предприятие 8.1:
1.	Проверка реализации на наличие и состояние счетов-фактур:
Обработка предназначена для поиска реализаций, у которых не введены или не проведены счета-фактуры.
2.	Дт и Кт поменять местами в операции:
На основании документа «Операция (бухгалтерский и налоговый учет)» создает аналогичный, но в нем меняет Дт и Кт местами.
Заменяет ручное вбивание проводок, пригодится для переброса  со сменой аналитики.
3.	Расчетная ведомость начисления с налогами (как в 7.7)
4.	Универсальный ввод на основании (заполнение) документов:
Обработка позволяет на основании документов одного вида создавать документы другого.
5.	Контроль для НДС:
Простые проверки данных для НДС:
1. Наличие непроведенных документов Счет-фактура по документам Реализация товаров и услуг.
2. Проверка на дубли документов Счет-фактура по документам Поступление товаров и услуг.
3. Сравнение кредитовых оборотов и остатков по счетам 62.02 и 76.АВ с выводом разницы (62.02 *18/118 - 76.АВ).
4. Проверка равенства реквизитов "Сумма платежа" и "Сумма взаиморасчетов" документов Платежное поручение.
5. Проверка суммы НДС (18%) по документам (Платежное поручение, Поступление товаров и услуг, Реализация товаров и услуг).
6.	Расчетная ведомость  организации + Страховые взносы
7.	Если директора нет на месте…:
Данная внешняя обработка позволяет указать кто подписывает данный документ и на основании какого документа (доверенность, приказ)
8.	 Отчет по продажам: по контрагентам, по номенклатурным группам
9.	Выпуск продукции с разбивкой по периодам
10.	Анализ НДС а авансов
11.	Проверка зачетов с авансов
12.	Отчет по продажам (по периодам: день, месяц, квартал; по контрагентам, по договорам)
13.	Вычисление НДС с суммы
14.	Отчет по дебиторской, кредиторской задолженности
15.	Перепроведение документов по контрагентам
16.	Отчет по реализации 
17.	Начисление пени контрагентам
18.	Сравнение взаиморасчетов с контрагентами УТ и БП
19.	Сравнение товарных остатков УТ и БП
20.	Реестр денежных документов (касса, банк)
21.	Отчет производства за смену по фактической себестоимости для БП
22.	Корректировка НДС с авансов в течении дня
23.       Восстановитель нумерации кассы

и прочие...

*СКАЧАТЬ с turbo.to

СКАЧАТЬ с DEPOSITFILES.COM*

----------

alexpa205 (21.01.2015), andrewrocker (08.08.2014), anton9999 (01.04.2018), cthutql (05.01.2012), DimonGDB (03.01.2013), dvigor (15.04.2014), husonov (29.06.2012), ivstehnology (07.03.2013), Kabana10 (28.10.2013), miragedg (17.02.2015), oleg3 (18.04.2014), olgaesk84 (23.03.2012), ronval (14.12.2011), sirop4ikk (12.02.2013), SLK01 (19.01.2012), Solar Ma (16.08.2011), ZapMos (22.12.2011), ZBst (17.09.2014)

----------


## dyhmichail

Супер! Спасибо огромное! =)

----------


## Darly

> 5.	Контроль для НДС:
> Простые проверки данных для НДС:


У-ха-ха. Мой отчет с ИНфостарта. Вот она - СЛАВА!:D:D:D

----------

WF72 (08.07.2011)

----------


## WF72

Слава-то слава, но его сейчас дорабатывать под 8.2 надо: по двум последним закладкам ошибки вылезают. Доработаю на досуге, бо сейчас все время на перенос в КА уходит.

----------


## Darly

> Слава-то слава, но его сейчас дорабатывать под 8.2 надо: по двум последним закладкам ошибки вылезают. Доработаю на досуге, бо сейчас все время на перенос в КА уходит.


На 8.2 конвертируется, а если речь про Бухгалтерию 2.0 - так на инфостарте 2 варианта, в т.ч. для 2.0. А за чужие архивы не отвечаю

----------

WF72 (11.07.2011)

----------


## WF72

Точно, спасибо, на инфостарте и под 2.0 есть; а я уже переделывать бросился, т.к. просто скачал файл по умолчанию, который под 1.6...
А в приаттаченном архиве я кстати Контроль НДС lite не нашел; либо он под другим именем, либо его там нет вообще.

----------


## WF72

Кстати хотел спросить, ты давно эту отчетность писал? С запросами ты очень здорово обращаешься, гораздо лучше меня, но кое-что я все-таки оптимизировал. К примеру, очистку таблиц можно вынести в отдельную процедуру. Ну и там по мелочи.

----------


## Darly

Да, рисовалА ;) давно. и "Lite" в названии после дорисовки для 2.0

----------

WF72 (14.07.2011)

----------


## WF72

Упс, пардон, дорогая и уважаемая дама; я Вас люблю :)
Теперь заметил ту обработку в архиве - ее название просто покорежили латиницей.

----------


## OlgaBSh

Ограменное спасибо!!!

----------

SLK01 (19.01.2012)

----------


## Solovey Razboy

А эмулятора фискального регистратора нет?

----------


## upsoft

Афигенско! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Master-It

Обработки скачал, теперь осталось их адаптировать под новую платформу и конфигурации.

----------

